# New member, Eaton Viking 21" 5HP snowblower troubleshooting help needed.



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a snowblower very similar to the attached photo, however mine has a different engine. I can take a photo of my actual machine later on, when I am at home. 



Last winter, the roller chain which drives the blade snapped, and I put the snowblower away. This year, I found the correct size of chain at princess auto, and replaced it. There is a new problem, though. When I engage the engine clutch, nothing happens - the snowblower will not move when I put it into gear, and the auger will also not move. 



I have never worked on a snowblower before, and I do not have a manual for this machine. I would very much appreciate if someone could share the following info:


1. Any ideas who made this machine, how old it is, and where to find a service manual? 



2. Most likely cause of clutch not working? Is there a cover I can remove, to inspect the transmission? 






The engine runs fine. Look forward to getting this beast going again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*



Hello! I imagine you get a lot of snow down there!


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd start by looking at the belts . Could you post a photo of the ' other ' side ? That's where the belts are .
Check fuel lines for cracking. Replace with 1/4 " ID TYGON, add a fuel Shut Off . Old hose flakes, clogging carberator .


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

Fat City said:


> I'd start by looking at the belts . Could you post a photo of the ' other ' side ? That's where the belts are .
> Check fuel lines for cracking. Replace with 1/4 " ID TYGON, add a fuel Shut Off . Old hose flakes, clogging carberator .



Already have a fuel shut off installed, and it does leak a little at the carb. Can probably pick up 1/4" fuel line at NAPA? 



I can take some proper photos tonight, the one in the photo is not mine, but is a similar one I found on the internet.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome from BC grew up in Edmonton. I am thinking your blower was sold at Eaton's Dept stores as Viking, name rings a bell in my pea brain. I know they sold oil with their name on as I have 5 quarts of Eaton's bulldog motor oil.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Found this doing a quick search: 


Eaton Viking SnowBlower Snow Blower Manual


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

Looked to be exactly what I needed ... paid for it, and then got no info about how to download. Hmm. Hope it comes!


Sent an email asking for instructions, and it bounced.. yikes.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Any word or info on your “purchased” manual.


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes, they sent me a manual for an Ariens machine which is clearly much newer than the Viking machine, with a cover page showing a photo of the Viking machine. The sender's email address bounces, so I filed a paypal "not as described" claim, which was denied on the basis that they sent me a manual. I bought it thinking I was protected by Paypal, but Paypal only protects goods, and not services. 



This website is fraudulent and impossible to communicate with. They take your money and send the wrong manual, it is a complete waste of time. I would suggest to anyone reading this to avoid this website, unless you like to make a donation to someone's bank account and not receive anything of value. 



Have been getting a workout using the shovel! 



Meanwhile it has been way too cold here to work on the machine, hopefully I can get to it soon if things get a little more mild.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

have you tipped it up on it's auger (service position) and pulled off the transmission cover to see what's in there ? Can you post a photo ?


.









.


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> have you tipped it up on it's auger (service position) and pulled off the transmission cover to see what's in there ? Can you post a photo ?
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Do I need to drain the gas to do this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yours is different with the tank transverse. You'd need to have the tank pretty much empty and you'd also want to put down some cardboard just in case the engine leaks a little oil.
The newer blowers with a tank on the side of the engine can usually be tipped up with most of the fuel in them. The tank caps are vented so you just need to make sure you have less fuel when tipped than will reach the tanks opening.
It's likely you'll also get some gas dripping out the carb. Don't have an open flamed heater in the vicinity.


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yours is different with the tank transverse. You'd need to have the tank pretty much empty and you'd also want to put down some cardboard just in case the engine leaks a little oil.
> The newer blowers with a tank on the side of the engine can usually be tipped up with most of the fuel in them. The tank caps are vented so you just need to make sure you have less fuel when tipped than will reach the tanks opening.
> It's likely you'll also get some gas dripping out the carb. Don't have an open flamed heater in the vicinity.



OK, I think I know what I need to do. Mine has a very ancient looking Tecumseh engine on it. This seems like a good case for working outdoors.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

You can stop the gas tank cap from leaking by removing the cap, placing a plastic bag over the opening and screwing the cap down tight.


----------



## max_edmonton (Jan 9, 2020)

toromike said:


> You can stop the gas tank cap from leaking by removing the cap, placing a plastic bag over the opening and screwing the cap down tight.



Mine has a fuel shut off valve on the line to the carb, so that should do it - what a good idea!


I like this idea a whole lot more than trying to siphon the tank, or run it out of gas.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello from Montreal

Same machine here! Its made by MTD, bought it new in 1979 and sold it last year.

I had the same problem in the past! You need to remove the little chain sprocket behind the chain guard cover because the safety bolt hole gets deformed by years of use causing the sprocket to wobble and the chain to slip.To fix it, take the guard off and remove the chain sprocket.Drill a slightly bigger hole through the sprocket with a metal bit.Replace the old bolt with a safety pin or safety bolt. :smile2:


----------



## mfor4x4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey max_edmonton, I have the exact same snowblower. Mine had a tecumseh engine on it, I replaced it with a Princess Auto Honda clone motor. Changed the belt and all the chains inside and out on it. I also changed all the bearings, it's a really good machine. If your needing any help just ask, I can always pull the over off mine and look at what mine is set up to and post pics if needed.


----------



## Glen786 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have this machine. There's a drive belt inside the transmission compartment that has likely broken. I've changed mine about 5 times over the years. Someone in the previous posts has already suggested tipping it onto the auger and removing the sliding pan off the bottom of the transmission. In order to replace the belt you can remove the bolts holding the shaft and gear sprockets on that side and once loosened you can slip the new belt in between the housing and the drive assembly. Not complicated but not something you want to have to do in the winter without a heated garage.


----------



## SnowThrower2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

Does anyone have the actual manual for this Eaton Viking? I recently acquired one and after it had been sitting for at least 25-30 years (in storage) and after finding out there was fuel left in it, I cleaned the tank, replaced the carb and fuel line and got it going! and to my amazement, everything works! I've searched the internet far and wide and cannot find the manual for the snowblower itself, but I have found the manual for the 5HP Tecumseh. I'd like to find out the belt sizes and what not, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## YegBird (Nov 18, 2021)

This post just helped me figure out what to do to fix my machine!!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

YegBird said:


> This post just helped me figure out what to do to fix my machine!!


Glad to hear it, and welcome to SBF.


----------



## Suburban Guy (12 mo ago)

mfor4x4 said:


> Hey max_edmonton, I have the exact same snowblower. Mine had a tecumseh engine on it, I replaced it with a Princess Auto Honda clone motor. Changed the belt and all the chains inside and out on it. I also changed all the bearings, it's a really good machine. If your needing any help just ask, I can always pull the over off mine and look at what mine is set up to and post pics if needed.


Exact same machine here, also. Replaced the old, temperamental Tecumseh with an actual Honda engine from Princess Auto, (when they used to sell Honda engines). The 5.5 HP, GX160 was a perfect match. The bolt holes lined up perfectly and the shaft height and diameter were also the same, so no need to change the belt length or drive pulley. Decided to fully restore it with some new bearings and what have you.--a very easy job on such a simple machine. Looks like new and a perfect size. A pleasure to use.


----------

